# Re-Handle



## Seffers93 (Nov 22, 2020)

This knife was the first “real” knife I bought. It’s a Kohetsu 210mm Bunka. Nothing fancy but I’ve always really liked it.
Except the handle lol. As I just attempted my first Wa handle and kinda failed, I was eager to try another one. As far as achieving the shape I was aiming for, I’m also considering this one a failure. But it’s progress! And I love the way the purple looks! Here’s before and after. Thanks for looking!


----------



## matchplay18 (Jun 1, 2021)

From little acorns grow the mighty oak . Looks like you are getting there.


----------

